# hi new betta owner



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

here are my bettas i bought yesterday dont worry i will move them to a big tank tomorow i will buy today and decorate....

firedragon
























firedragon with camera flash
























angelicdemon
































angelicdemon with camera flash turns green
























thanks for viewing


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

they are very pretty!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful boys! :-D I LOVE Firedragons color!


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

they're very pretty! nice colors with and without flash :]

i don't mean to nag, but they're going in thier own separate tank right?

anyway, they're beautiful!


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

Its ok yes there going in their separate bowl hehhe il just buy a bowl cuz its cheaper than aquarium + i need to buy 2 but my father said there is a 2 gallon mayonaise jar that is sold in the market streets he can say its 2 gallon cuz he said its label has info that its 2 gallon ^^


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow they're beautiful!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very beautiful fish! Where did you get them?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

very pretty luv the names


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

They're beautiful. You could get them a ten gallon and split it in half.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They are beautiful bettas


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful boys!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The second one looks like a DTVT. I can tell by the wide dorsal. Also he has some cuts goin on making him look crowny.

The first is also nice!

NICE FISH!!!


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 - I bought him in the street near a public market that street is like a pet street cuz u can find many seller of fishes in the corner of that street.

MrVampire181 - No his not a DTVT the seller said its a DTCT yup they have cuts. All the bettas they sold are just put all together in a plastic container with many plant so that they can run if theres someone attacking them he has a cut on the tail part making it triple tail ^^ when they arive at the strret they set them up displaying putting them to a cup sa smallest drinking cup i think.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

BrOKensHardz said:


> Scienceluvr8 - I bought him in the street near a public market that street is like a pet street cuz u can find many seller of fishes in the corner of that street.
> 
> MrVampire181 - No his not a DTVT the seller said its a DTCT yup they have cuts. All the bettas they sold are just put all together in a plastic container with many plant so that they can run if theres someone attacking them he has a cut on the tail part making it triple tail ^^ when they arive at the strret they set them up displaying putting them to a cup sa smallest drinking cup i think.


That sounds horrible!! I bet they loose a bunch from fighting


----------



## BrOKensHardz (Aug 16, 2009)

yup they lost there fins from fighting + they sold acording to tails and colors i boght this 2 cuz they are the cheapest and i know no one will buy them cuz there are more beutiful bettas than them so i bought it cuz it a fish will never sold due to its health or anything they will become a food for bigger and live eating fish


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

My.. That is quite a terrible way of selling bettas.. Glad they found a home with you. 
They both a gorgeous!


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Volpe said:


> My.. That is quite a terrible way of selling bettas.. Glad they found a home with you.
> They both a gorgeous!


Well as I can see from his location he is in the Philippines(I'm from the Philippines but moved to Canada) and remember that is a third world country. So you can just find any seller down the street even Dogs!!!!
I know its terrible way to keep fish but people have to make a living in the Philippines, these are just one of the ways.
Also mind that there are many rice paddies in the Philippines so children can just catch them.

BrOKensHardz-How much did you buy them for?
10 - 20 pesos. If you did that's cheap, thats not even 1 Canadian dollar.
1 Canadian Dollar = 50 Philippine Pesos
I bought my HM for $10, $10 in pesos is about 500 pesos.
Diba sa palengke mo lang sila binili?(You just bought them at the Wet-Market right?)

Ngunit tandaan mo na malinis na ito at mas madalas mo ito lilinisin, pag iyong ama binili ang Mayo vases. 
Well, good luck 
P.S. Ikaw ay hindi kailangan ng pampainit ng kanyang mainit na sa Pilipinas na! 
(But remember you have to clean it more often and has to be very clean before you use it, if your dad buys the Mayo vases.
Well, good luck
P.S. You don't need a heater its hot in the Philippines already!)
:-D
Beautiful fish by the way!:-D


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Very beautiful fish!!!


----------

